# Atlantic Technology 444SB Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Atlantic Technology 444SB Discussion Thread*










*For the Full Review Click Here*​
*Conclusion*
This may be the most breviloquent Conclusion section I'll ever write, because there's really not much to say. Simply put, the Atlantic Technology 444SB does what it's supposed to, how it's supposed to and when it's supposed to. There isn't a whole lot more to it; virtually everything about this sub works, and works well. I honestly have a hard time recalling any subwoofer that had better composure, dynamics and clarity. It's not the least expensive unit available, but it's a quality one. Being somewhat of a 'bass-head' means I would have liked a touch more lower extension, but that's about the only "flaw" I can think of. One thing is for certain; if Atlantic Technology ever makes a 15" version of the 444SB I may very well be there first customer.

Please feel free to discuss below.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Jim!

If they make a 15" cylinder, I would be their first customer!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

For the price though you could get 4x BIC F-12s. Not that an F-12 is necessarily equivalent to the AT sub, but multiples are good, and the AT does seem a bit pricey given the design.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

fitzwaddle said:


> For the price though you could get 4x BIC F-12s. Not that an F-12 is necessarily equivalent to the AT sub, but multiples are good, and the AT does seem a bit pricey given the design.


No argument there. If your main priority is output then the 4 BIC's will definitely have the edge. If you're looking for clarity and definition instead, then the AT wins hands down. It depends upon what you're looking for I suppose. I do agree though; the 444SB could be priced a bit more competitively. Drop it to $750 and I think AT gives the SVS SB12-NSD a run for it's money.


----------

